# Minnkota powerdrive v2 with i pilot



## Mr. Basskisser (Oct 18, 2005)

I am looking for opinions on this motor. I have read some reviews, most good. The one thing I am concerned about is the lack of a foot pedal. One review talked about trying to work a shoreline casting for bass and the remote hanging off his neck was not good. Anyone have one of these? To get a foot pedal you have to step up to a Terrova, another $500. I am already pushing the budget with the Powerdrive V2.


----------



## Anzomcik (Jul 28, 2010)

Mr. Basskisser said:


> I am looking for opinions on this motor. I have read some reviews, most good. The one thing I am concerned about is the lack of a foot pedal. One review talked about trying to work a shoreline casting for bass and the remote hanging off his neck was not good. Anyone have one of these? To get a foot pedal you have to step up to a Terrova, another $500. I am already pushing the budget with the Powerdrive V2.



I have a terrova with Ipilot. I won't say I do not use my pedal anymore but I use the remote like 95% of the time. 

If your working a shore line just record the track with Ipilot then let the motor take you back over it with out touching a thing. 

I also like my remote hanging from my belt loop on a short lead and carabiner. Holding it on my neck was never comfortable.


----------



## EB1221 (May 24, 2012)

Not sure what the i pilot part is, but my v2 powerdrive has a foot pedal. has autopilot as well. has a long wire for the footpedal that can reach all around my 17' boat. I have a 12v...would recomend going to 24v if you can.
EB


----------



## Meerkat (Aug 10, 2008)

I guess it depends on the type of fishing that you do. If you are working a shoreline casting for bass then you need two hands on the rod & reel so a footpedal is what you need. But if you are trolling for walleye and using the Minn Kota to steer then the ipilot remote is what you need - no wires and you can operate it from anywhere in the boat.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

I have a 2014 Minn Kota 70# with ipilot and 60" shaft and love it. As meerkat said, it's flaweless at Erie, but Crappie or bass in cover or shorelines and wind is a bit tedious IMO. We made a rudder for it this year and it works even better. I'm actually looking to upgrade to 36v motor for my boat and will be selling the power drive if interested will make a good deal on it!


----------



## EB1221 (May 24, 2012)

Brahmabull if you can afford it look at the new ulterra with auto deploy and trim.
look at Lundy's video on here. little out of my range now but it has to be much better than crawling adound the bow in choppy water on Erie.
EB


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

EB1221 said:


> Brahmabull if you can afford it look at the new ulterra with auto deploy and trim. look at Lundy's video on here. little out of my range now but it has to be much better than crawling adound the bow in choppy water on Erie. EB


----------

